# هندسة الاتصالات الجوية



## mohammed ezeldeen (5 يونيو 2007)

:81: بدي اي شي عن هندسة الاتصالات الجوية !
انا معي دبلوم وين بقدر اكمل دراستي.


----------



## ahmad_gsm (8 يونيو 2007)

ممكن اساعدك في الموضوع هذا بس سيبني اتاكد او ممكن تتابع معي عال***** [email protected]


----------



## mohammed ezeldeen (9 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور جداً يا احمد


----------



## قناص الموت (12 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
اخى الكريم هل الدبلومه اللى معك من معهد امبابه اذا كانت من معهد امبابه فقد وضع برنامج جديد لكل من انجاز هذه الدبلوم ان يعود لتكميل الدارسه 
تحياتى لك


----------

